# ventilateur qui ne s'arrête plus



## roro (3 Novembre 2002)

Depuis qques jours, je constate un déclenchement du ventillateur plus facilement qu'auparavant. Par exemple, rien qu'en surfant, en ouvrant plusieurs fenêtres à la fois, le ventilo se déclenche.
Là, ça fait presque une heure qu'il s'est déclenché : j'ai quitté toutes les applis, j'ai stoppé toute activité sur le Powerbook, j'ai attendu qques minutes, le ventilo tourne tjs... j'ai redémarré, après la phase de démarrage, je n'a rien fait, juste attendu (pour ne pas solliciter le proc) : le ventilo tourne tjs.
J'ai alors mis en veille pendant 2 mn. Je l'ai réveillé : le ventilo s'est remis en route aussitôt.

Je ne comprends pas et j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un pbm... en effet, que le PB soit sur secteur ou sur batterie, une fois que le ventilo s'est déclenché celui ci ne s'arrête plus. Comprends pas...

config : PB G4 667DVI (il n'a qu'un mois et demi), 512Mo de Ram, Mac OS X 10.2.1
Réglages éco d'energie en mode automatique.


Suis je le seul à être dans ce cas ? y a t il une solution ?
merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2002)

Il n'y a pas de ventilateur sur un PowerBook (ou alors c'est nouveau). Ce que tu entends, c'est le disque dur. C'est donc normal.


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Novembre 2002)

Cafe_Sante a dit:
			
		

> * Il n'y a pas de ventilateur sur un PowerBook (ou alors c'est nouveau). Ce que tu entends, c'est le disque dur. C'est donc normal.  *



euhh ... en tout cas sur tous les PB Ti que j'ai eu entre les mains, il y avait un ventilateur.

Si ton disque dur fait le même bruit qu'un ventilateur, c'est assez soucieux,  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  et je conseille un back-up en quatrième vitesse. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## florentdesvosges (3 Novembre 2002)

Ton pb, Roro ne me semble pas du tout normal et je pense qu'il faudra consulter la science (par science, entendre Sav ...).
Est-ce que tu as les même déclenchements itempestifs sous OS 9 ?
La pièce où est le PB n'est-elle pas trop chauffée ?


----------



## roro (3 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />*Est-ce que tu as les même déclenchements itempestifs sous OS 9 ?
La pièce où est le PB n'est-elle pas trop chauffée ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je n'ai jamais démarré le PB sous 9. Effectivement, ça pourrait être un bon test, mais bon... faudrait que je configure le 9 avec les différentes applis pour en faire un environnement de test comparable au X.

La pièce où est le PB est à une vingtaine de degré. Pas de chauffage dans cette piè!ce. Le bureau est en bois.

J'attends de voir si ça se produit encore régulièrement avant de l'emmener au SAV.
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par roro:</font><hr />* 
La pièce où est le PB est à une vingtaine de degré. Pas de chauffage dans cette piè!ce. Le bureau est en bois.
*<hr /></blockquote>

20 degrés, c'est normal et ça ne peut pas venir de là.

par contre, il faut s'assurer d'une bonne circulation d'air sous le PB. L'idéal étant que le PB soit soutenu par 4 points (style socle) et qu'il puisse se refroidir par le bas. Le bureau en bas, méfiance ....


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />* 
 Le bureau en bas *<hr /></blockquote>

je voulais dire le "bureau en bois"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />* 

euhh ... en tout cas sur tous les PB Ti que j'ai eu entre les mains, il y avait un ventilateur.
*<hr /></blockquote>
Ben, je suis désolé. Je ne savais pas. J'ai démonté toutes les génération de PB depuis qu'ils existent. Mon dernier est un WallStreet. Jusque là, il n'y avait pas de ventilo.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Mais où ont ils réussi à le loger dans un Ti ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
Ça doit faire du boucan ?


----------



## jdmeerig (4 Novembre 2002)

bon alors y a un ventilo ou pas sur un powerbook.
J ai un poWerbook  G3 233 et chaque fois que j entends pargler de ventilo j ai de angoisses parce que le mien n en a pas.Ou est la verité? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  
  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## roro (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jdmeerig:</font><hr />* bon alors y a un ventilo ou pas sur un powerbook.
J ai un poWerbook  G3 233 et chaque fois que j entends pargler de ventilo j ai de angoisses parce que le mien n en a pas.Ou est la verité? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  
  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif
*
<hr /></blockquote>

la vérité, c'est qu'il y en a un dans les PB G4 mais qu'il n'est censé se déclencher que très rarement.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Novembre 2002)

Y'en a un dans les pismos aussi.


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2002)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> * Y'en a un dans les pismos aussi.  *



et dans les lombards et qui fait un sale bruit !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2002)

vous avez jamais eu un Xserve !? ça ça fait du bruit, plus serieussement, j'ai un Ti 500 le ventillo c'est declancher en quasi permanence durant l'été, mais depuis il ne se déclanche que rarement (partiquement au bout d'une heure de lecturer DVD)


----------



## Toz (4 Novembre 2002)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> * Y'en a un dans les pismos aussi.  *


il est sur la gauche c'est ça hein? avec une grille en dessous et sur le côté?
Hé bien chez moi, il ne s'est jamais, mais alors jamais mis en route!!!
Tenez là, je vous parle de dans mon lit, j'ai chaud aux co... jambes, et lui, le pismo, il est bien, il ne déclanche même pas son ventilo.
Y'aurait pas un pb de branchement?
Vous connaissez un logiciel de température pour X.2?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jdmeerig:</font><hr />* bon alors y a un ventilo ou pas sur un powerbook.
J ai un poWerbook  G3 233 et chaque fois que j entends pargler de ventilo j ai de angoisses parce que le mien n en a pas.Ou est la verité? *<hr /></blockquote>

Sur les G3 (WallStreet ou autres), sur les ibook papillons non plus, y en a pas, c'est sûr ! Sur les Titanium, y en a un et il s'entend  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Sur les ibook blancs, je ne sais pas.


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2002)

Désolé ! tous les PowerBook G3 ont un ventillo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## florentdesvosges (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cafe_Sante:</font><hr />* 

Sur les G3 (WallStreet ou autres), sur les ibook papillons non plus, y en a pas, c'est sûr ! Sur les Titanium, y en a un et il s'entend  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Sur les ibook blancs, je ne sais pas.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Faut voir que les ventilos des PB sont minuscules (la taille d'une phalange) par rapport à ceux des tour de bureau.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Désolé ! tous les PowerBook G3 ont un ventillo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *


C'est dingue ce qu'on apprend sur les forums. Je travaille tous les jours et parfois la nuit avec un G3 depuis 3 ans. Il me crame les cuisses ou me les réchauffe. Je le fais tourner parfois 20 heures sur 24, je le laisse au soleil dans la bagnole et jamais je n'ai entendu le bruit d'un ventilo. Je l'ai même ouvert plusieurs fois et je n'en ai pas vu (faut dire que j'en cherchais pas). J'aurais donné ma tête à couper qu'il n'y en avait pas.
Bon je reprend ma tête et je me tais jusqu'à la prochaine connerie !


----------

